# Fernseher LG 32LW4500 - was sagt ihr dazu?



## Joel-92 (5. März 2012)

Hallo, ich überlege mir den 3D-Fernseher LG-Electronics-32LW4500 zuzulegen. Jetzt wollte ich mal hören, was ihr von diesem Gerät haltet. 

LG 32LW4500 TV
LG 32LW4500 81 cm Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

Gegen LG kann ich bis auf die Fernbedienungen nix negatives sagen. Ich würde ja eher ein größeres Gerät nehmen und dafür auf 3D verzichten. Wie weit ist der Sehabstand?


----------



## Joel-92 (5. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gegen LG kann ich bis auf die Fernbedienungen nix negatives sagen. Ich würde ja eher ein größeres Gerät nehmen und dafür auf 3D verzichten. Wie weit ist der Sehabstand?



Ich bin Schüler und der Fernseher sollte in mein Zimmer, der Sehabstand ist 2-3 Meter, weiter weg geht nicht, weil der Raum zu klein ist. 

Was mir bei diesem Fernseher nicht so klar ist, ob es ein LCD Fernseher mit LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist oder ob es ein Plasma-TV ist. (Bei Comtech.de wurde er unter LED-Plasmageräte aufgeführt und es steht so in der Beschreibung, auf der LG Homepage steht LED). 
Mir geht es darum, weil die Plasmageräte nur eine sehr begrenzte Lebensdauer haben und die Selbstleutchtenden-Plasmateilchen mit der Zeit immer dunkler werden. Der Fernseher soll an BluRay-Player und PC angeschlossen werden und als PC-Monitor dienen. Deshalb ist er täglich viele Stunden eingeschaltet.


----------



## 4clocker (6. März 2012)

> Mir geht es darum, weil die Plasmageräte nur eine sehr begrenzte  Lebensdauer haben und die Selbstleutchtenden-Plasmateilchen mit der Zeit  immer dunkler werden.


Wer erzählt denn sowas?


----------



## stevie4one (6. März 2012)

Der LG 32LW4500 ist ein LED-Fernseher, auch auf der Comtech-Seite.  Wenn du noch unentschlossen bist, kannst du dich auch hier mal umsehen. Ansonsten kann ich zu LG nicht viel sagen, da bei mir nur Sony-Tv´s im Einsatz sind. Ich würde dir den Sony KDL-32EX725 empfehlen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2012)

Ich würde eher auf 3 D verzichten, wäre mit dem PC eh nicht kompatibel. 3 D im TV ist Mangelware, für BRs braucht man einen 3D fähigen Player und Filme sind recht teuer. Ich würde da eher 37" oder sogar 40" anvisieren, wie zb Toshiba, Panasonic oder LG. Vielleicht einfach mal im Laden vor Ort ansehen.


----------



## stevie4one (6. März 2012)

Ich bräuchte 3D auch nicht, solange man dafür die Brillen tragen muss. Einen Blu-Ray Player hat der TE aber schon (LiteOn iHOS104) und der ist 3D fähig, wie auch der Rest des PC´s (wieso sollte es mit dem PC nicht kompatibel sein?).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2012)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte 3D auch nicht, solange man dafür die Brillen tragen muss. Einen Blu-Ray Player hat der TE aber schon (LiteOn iHOS104) und der ist 3D fähig, wie auch der Rest des PC´s (wieso sollte es mit dem PC nicht kompatibel sein?).



Ich bezog es jetzt auf das Gaming


----------



## Joel-92 (6. März 2012)

4clocker schrieb:


> Wer erzählt denn sowas?


 
Habe ich gestern irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Plasma TVs schon nach ca. 30.000 Stunden nur noch die Hälfte der Leuchtkraft haben und immer dunkler werden.



stevie4one schrieb:


> Der LG 32LW4500 ist ein LED-Fernseher, auch auf der Comtech-Seite.  Wenn du noch unentschlossen bist, kannst du dich auch hier mal umsehen. Ansonsten kann ich zu LG nicht viel sagen, da bei mir nur Sony-Tv´s im Einsatz sind. Ich würde dir den Sony KDL-32EX725 empfehlen


 
Danke, bei dem LG gefällt mir sehr gut, dass man Polfilterbrillen wie im Kino braucht, deshalb kostet eine Brille nur sehr wenig. Da wäre dann auch mal ein gechillter Filmeabend mit ein paar Persohnen drin. 
Und bei viele anderen TVs, die Shutterbrillen benötigen kostet die Brille schon 60 € (wie auch beim Sony Gerät).



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde eher auf 3 D verzichten, wäre mit  dem PC eh nicht kompatibel. 3 D im TV ist Mangelware, für BRs braucht  man einen 3D fähigen Player und Filme sind recht teuer. Ich würde da  eher 37" oder sogar 40" anvisieren, wie zb  Toshiba,  Panasonic oder  LG. Vielleicht einfach mal im  Laden vor Ort ansehen.


 
Ich habe bereits einen 3D fähigen BluRay-Player (ein ganz normaler BluRay-Player, der nichts mit dem PC zu tun hat) und eben noch den PC mit dem BluRay-Laufwerk. 
Bei den Filmen dachte ich mir, die leihe ich in der Videothek aus. 
Übrigens soll der LG Fernseher laut Beschreibung auch von 2D in 3D konvertieren können. Ich kann mir zwar nicht so wirklich vorstellen, dass das so zuverlässig funktioniert, aber wenn es LG verspricht...


----------



## stevie4one (6. März 2012)

Ob du das Ende deines Plasma´s noch erleben wirst? 

Wie hoch ist die Lebensdauer eines Plasmafernsehers?_Eine genaue Lebensdauer kann man für Plasmafernseher pauschal nicht  angeben. Oft wird aber immer noch das falsche Vorurteil geschürt, dass  Plasma-Displays nur einige wenige Jahre halten würden. Tatsächlich haben  moderne Plasma-Displays aber eine wesentlich höhere Lebenserwartung als  herkömmliche Fernsehgeräte._
_Bei beiden Technologien nimmt die Bildhelligkeit mit wachsender  Betriebsstundenzahl kontinuierlich ab. Für einen herkömmlichen Fernseher  wird in der Regel eine Lebensdauer von ca. 10.000 Stunden angegeben.  Einfache Plasma-Geräte werden meist mit einer Lebensdauer von 30.000  Stunden angegeben, Geräte der neuesten Generation mit 60.000 Stunden. In  diesem Zeitraum kann sich die Leuchtkraft Ihres Plasmafernsehers um bis  zu 50% reduziert haben._
_Bis ein Plasmafernseher 50% seiner Leuchtkraft verloren hat, vergeht  also schon einmal das 3 bis 6-fache der Nutzungsdauer eine  Röhren-Fernsehers. *Im Schnitt läuft ein Fernseher in Deutschland nach  Angaben des Statistischen Bundesamts jedoch nur ca. 170 Minuten pro Tag.  Bei diesem Sehverhalten entsprechen 30.000 Betriebsstunden einem  Zeitraum von 30 Jahren*, 60.000 Betriebsstunden sogar einem Zeitraum von  60 Jahren._


Das Umrechnen von 2D in 3D ist so eine Sache. Meiner Meinung nach bei Animationsfilmen ganz nett (normale Spielfilme sehen meist nicht gut aus), aber auf keinen Fall mit echten 3D Produktionen zu vergleichen. Zudem kann die Brille auch recht nervig sein.


----------



## 4clocker (6. März 2012)

> Habe ich gestern irgendwo mal gelesen, dass die Plasma TVs schon nach  ca. 30.000 Stunden nur noch die Hälfte der Leuchtkraft haben und immer  dunkler werden.


*Schon nach 30.000 Stunden*
Hast du das mal umgerechnet, ne gell 
Dafür müsstest du die Glotze 3,5 Jahre lang rund um die Uhr laufen lassen!
Bei ~ 4 Stunden Fernsehn täglich hast du die 30.000 Stunden nach ~ 21 Jahren erreicht



> Danke, bei dem LG gefällt mir sehr gut, dass man Polfilterbrillen wie im  Kino braucht, deshalb kostet eine Brille nur sehr wenig. Da wäre dann  auch mal ein gechillter Filmeabend mit ein paar Persohnen drin.
> Und bei viele anderen TVs, die Shutterbrillen benötigen kostet die Brille schon 60 € (wie auch beim Sony Gerät).


Das 3D völlig überbewerteter Schnurz ist weist du aber hoffentlich  und LG ist jetzt keine Marke die ich bei TVs empfehlen würde.
3D mit vielen Personen, die ganze Sache ist aber sehr Blickwinkelabhängig oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Joel-92 (6. März 2012)

4clocker schrieb:


> *Schon nach 30.000 Stunden*
> Hast du das mal umgerechnet, ne gell
> Dafür müsstest du die Glotze 3,5 Jahre lang rund um die Uhr laufen lassen!
> Bei ~ 4 Stunden Fernsehn täglich hast du die 30.000 Stunden nach ~ 21 Jahren erreicht



Haha, stimmt, ja dann ist das ja wohl geklärt 
Das Gerät wird bei mir am Tag zwischen 2 und 10 Stunden laufen. 
(weil ich es ja zusätzlich zum Fernsehn schauen noch als PC-Bildschirm nutzen will (nein nicht für 3D beim Zocken)) 




4clocker schrieb:


> Das 3D völlig überbewerteter Schnurz ist weist du aber hoffentlich  und LG ist jetzt keine Marke die ich bei TVs empfehlen würde.
> 3D mit vielen Personen, die ganze Sache ist aber sehr Blickwinkelabhängig oder irre ich mich da?



Bei Plasma ist es Blickwinkelunabhängig, bei LCD/LED hängt es vom Blickwinkel ab.
Da es ja so scheint, als ob das Gerät ein LED Gerät ist, ist es also Blickwinkel abhängig. Aber 4-5 Persohnen bekommt man da gut davor (haben im Wohnzimmer auch einen 32" LED TV).

Warum würdest du LG bei TVs nicht als Marke empfehlen?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gegen LG kann ich bis auf die  Fernbedienungen nix negatives sagen. ....



Was gibt es an den Fernbedienungen auszusetzen?


----------

